# setting up



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

hey when setting up a marine tank if u set it up like u do with tropical with filter, heater etc.. then would it be as simple as adding salt from that stage yea. u see i have a spare 10g not doing anything and might use it for 1st time marine tank. i not sure if i could have fish in there as they can be quite large. one fish i like is the cow fish lol funny shape or maybe a clown fish. but i would need to set up 1st and gain experience and get more confident firstly.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

i hear of people saying u need a mirical to run a small marine tank healthy. its like only larger aquariums stay stable. my 55g is in use for tropical and 30g is coldwater. iv got a 20g that tropical also and my 10g is the only empty tank at the moment.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

10 gallons is a little small for a 1st time marine tank, less room for error, limited to what you can keep in it.
It is completely doable though.  The smallest marine tank I ever ran was half a gallon.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

a fish only tank?
are you planning on any live rock?

In theory, it is just as simple as adding salt as described...


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

First you'll have to open up your wallet and empty it.

Like others have said... You could just add salt and go... You are best to get live rock as that is the preferred method of filtration.

Some live sand. 
Maybe another powerhead for extra water movement. 
A 10 gallon is way to small for a cow fish. You could have a clown fish (percula) and maybe some smaller gobies. 

If you are going to do a small saltwater tank you really have to go really slow to maintain a stable tank. The fish are interesting and the tank is always alive with tiny creatures. It is fun. 

Do a google search for saltwater nano tanks and you will find tonnes of good examples.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

10 gallons is WAY too small for a first time marine tank IMHO... there is quite literally ZERO room for error, and what you can put in it is VERY limited. If you really really wish to try, I suggest you buy 5-10 pounds of live rock, a single anemone that stays small, and a single clownfish (ocellaris or perculas is really your only choice here), you could also forget the anemone, and just keep a SINGLE damselfish or goby/blenny. Also, since there isn't really a skimmer/UV sterilizer for a 10 gallon tank, you pretty much just add salt until it's at the right salinity. Of course you will HAVE to use RO water, any fluctuations at all in a tank that small will be greatly magnified. 

So basically, yes it can be done, but no way is it going to be easy. You will need pinpoint accuracy, and you will be limited to a single fish, and MAYBE a cleaner shrimp. It's difficult, requires a TON of work and patience, but it is quite rewarding in the end.

Hope that wasn't tl;dr =P


----------



## piusma (Apr 29, 2010)

Keeping a marine tank cost time and money. To maintain a healthy tank it'll cost you quite a bit of money for equipment, test kit etc.

Personally I believe the work out weight the benefit in a 10 gallon setting and your choice of livestock will be quite limiting. I would recommend to do a lot of researches before you decide to give it a shot.

I got myself into salt 2 years ago and it is very addicting but also a HUGE money pit! I spend about $500 a year in just salt alone. Good luck!

Steven


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

i not sure with adding of salt, is it a daily thing? also will that live rock replace the need of an internal filter? i might have both yea cause filter keeps water moving and it would seem a bonus to have live rock with filter.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

You'll probably have to do a little more research. It sounds like you've just started thinking about it. 

Your live rock will be your filter. 

Having another filter is generally thought of as bad unless you can use it as a refugium. Having a traditional filter in a saltwater tank can usually cause more problems than help. You'll have to clean it out often and if not maintained correctly it may cause your tank to have serious problems. 

You don't need to add salt everyday. Salt does not evaporate but water does. When you make saltwater the ratio of water to salt is set at a specific level. As time goes on the water evaporates and the salt is left behind. This alters the ratio and if not kept stable the inhabitants of the tank can suffer. (this is what people are talking about when they talk about salinity)


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

im tempted to try it, well first just set up like tropical freshwater then add like x2 table spoons of aquarium salt per 10g i believe thats how they do it. its strange that live rock on its own is the filter. see without normal filter i'd have no surface movement to oxygenate water yea. i hear cow fish get to 20inches but clown fish small at around 4inches.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

For gas exchange or water movement you just point a powerhead towards the surface. 

I wouldn't use regular aquarium salt. It may work but if you're going to spend money on liverock and marine fish you as may as well (or should) do it right. Get some dedicated salt for saltwater tanks.


----------

